# Intense-Händler in Bielefeld und Umgebung



## lukask (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Intense-Händler der möglichst nahe bei Bielefeld ist. Habe schon im Forum gesucht und gegoogled, bin bisher aber noch auf nichts brauchbares gestoßen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus,

Lukas


----------



## Fattire (13. Februar 2010)

Hi Lukask geh mal zu Radstand da habe ich mein Intense 951 auch gekauft es ist kein offizieller Intense Shop aber wenn du was brauchst was esgibt kriegst du es da.
greez der Fattire.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

